# Configuration iCloud pour un iPad « Familial »



## oad (18 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de me prendre un iPad avec l’idée d’en faire un appareil « partagé » par toute la famille. Lors du 1er démarrage, je me suis laissé guider par la configuration automatique et je me retrouve avec mon compte iCloud configuré sur l’iPad. Ce qui signifie que mes comptes e-mails, calendriers, notes, fichiers, etc sont directement disponibles sur l’appareil. De fait ça devient un appareil personnel et non plus familial comme je l’aurait souhaité.

Pour info:

Ma compagne à son iPhone, avec son compte iCloud perso
J’ai également un iPhone, avec mon compte iCloud perso
Notre fils (7 ans), n’a pas de compte iCloud, mais j’aurai voulu qu’il puisse aussi utiliser l’iPad 
En cherchant sur le Web et dans les docs d’Apple, mais je n‘ai rien trouvé de très pertinent (le partage familial part du principe que chaque utilisateur a son compte et son appareil…). J’ai envisagé de supprimer toute configuration iCloud de l’iPad, mais j’ai tout de même besoin de pouvoir installer quelques applications, ça ne me semble pas pouvoir fonctionner. L’autre option serait éventuellement de créer un compte iCloud dédié, pour une personne fictive, mais ça ressemble plus à un hack… 

Est-ce que certains ici ont un besoin similaire? Comment avez-vous configuré votre appareil pour un usage partagé entre plusieurs membres de la famille?

Merci d’avance


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Pas de solution simple à ma connaissance.
Mon iPad est parfois utilisé par mon épouse et mes filles. Il faut que la confiance soit là !

Peut-être un espoir d’ici à la fin de l’année :








						Rumeur : pas encore de multi-utilisateur, mais un compte invité pour l'iPad
					

C'est certainement la demande qui revient le plus souvent quand on parle de l'iPad : le support de plusieurs utilisateurs par une même tablette. Posé sur la table basse du salon, l'iPad est l'appareil familial par excellence, mais il ne fonctionne qu'avec un seul compte Apple. Les autres membres...




					www.igen.fr
				




Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## ericse (19 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'il n'y a que la solution de l'utilisateur fictif et inclus dans le partage familial.
Pour l'instant Apple ne propose aucune fonctionnalités de partage d'un iPad en famille, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## oad (19 Mars 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Ça confirme malheureusement ce que je pensais… 

@les_innommables66 : Ce n’est pas tant un problème de confiance que de liberté d’usage. Les notes par example, sont organisées à ma façon, et contiennent des éléments à la fois pro et perso. Il est difficile, que ce soit pour ma compagne ou mon fils, de se sentir libre de créer une nouvelle note sans avoir l’impression de chambouler mes affaires. Idem pour Safari par example (historique, favoris, groupes d’onglets sont tous partagés entre les appareils via iCloud) ou même Fichiers...

Une autre option serait de garder l‘iPad configuré sur mon compte, mais en désactivant la plupart des éléments de synchronisation dans la configuration iCloud, pour ainsi limiter au minimum les applications et contenus synchronisés…


----------



## Kuergo (20 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Comme mentionné au-dessus, un compte est pour une personne.
Le partage familial ne permet pas de partager un compte, mais juste des fonctionnalités et contrôler des autorisations.

Je suis en partage familial chez moi, mais mes enfants ont chacun un iPad. Et chaque appareil est lié à un identifiant lié lui-même à une seule personne.

Désolé. En espérant pour toi des nouvelles options pour iOS16

Du coup l’utilisateur fictif peut répondre à ton besoin, mais ça reste une solution bancale.


----------



## drs (20 Mars 2022)

Salut
Il est possible d’utiliser 2 comptes différents pour le store et icloud.
Donc pour le store tu utilises ton compte (tu récupères donc toutes tes applis) et tu crées effectivement un utilisateur fictif pour icloud…si tu en as besoin, ce qui n’est même pas sûr !


----------

